# The Dreaded Work Christmas Party 2012



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

Following on from *Thread part 1 *back in 2007 and then last years *Thread part 2* in 2011 it is that time again.







So? Where are people going? What mandatory fun is everyone going to have this year?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2012)

This year we are going to a local pub and get to choose from this menu:

*Starters*
Homemade carrot, ginger and honey soup with bread and butter
Potted duck, game and port with toasted rye bread
Scottish smoked salmon with beetroot and horseradish crème fraiche
Stilton and pea Wensleydale pastry tart with parsley and chive oil

*Mains*
Roast turkey breast, wrapped in bacon with sage and onion stuffing, roast potatoes, pigs in blankets, roasted seasonal vegetables, brussels sprouts and gravy
Slow roasted venison, mushroom and red wine pie, creamy mash and buttered kale
Roast Scottish salmon, rich tomato cream, green beans and crushed chive new potatoes
Mushroom and Cornish brie wellington, roast potatoes, roasted seasonal vegetables, brussels sprouts and gravy.

*Desserts*
Christmas pudding with brandy sauce
Chocolate brownie with clotted cream
Spiced winter fruit tart with kirsch cherry coulis and clotted cream
Mince pie ice cream and vanilla ice cream with crumbled shortbread


----------



## 8ball (Oct 10, 2012)

We're having a 'Best Of British' thing to tie in with the Olympics and all the Royal bollocks.
So people have to go as a great Briton or if they want to be abstract something great about Britain.

I'm going as Guy Fawkes.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 10, 2012)

Me76 said:


> This year we are going to a local pub and get to choose from this menu...


 
That's pretty specific.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2012)

Mmmm....
either the Potted duck or the stilton & pea tart to start
Turkey
Chocolate brownie

although tbh they all look quite nice.

Suspect ours will be in the shop, as usual, with M&S sandwich platters!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 10, 2012)

Me76 said:


> This year we are going to a local pub and get to choose from this menu:
> 
> *Starters*
> Homemade carrot, ginger and honey soup with bread and butter
> ...


 
Smoked salmon
Venison pie
Winter fruit tart


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm having:
potted duck
venison pie
chocolate brownie

There will also be singing on the stairs again!!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2012)

As I'm not working this year I may organise some other workshys and just go down the pub and get bladdered on a weekday so I don't miss out


----------



## kittyP (Oct 10, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Smoked salmon
> Venison pie
> Winter fruit tart


 
Ooh same here


----------



## kittyP (Oct 10, 2012)

nipsla said:


> As I'm not working this year I may organise some other workshys and just go down the pub and get bladdered on a weekday so I don't miss out


 
Count me in. 
Even if I am back at work it won't be full time and I probably won't be in on the last day of term.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

I am not sure if I will still be with my current employer (or invited) this year but they have 'nearly' decided on this menu: 

*Starters*
sliced, lightly seared raw yellowfin tuna with sauce vierge and black olives 
Bayonne ham, saucisson sec, rillettes with baby gem salad and chargrilled pain de campagne
grilled tiger prawns with garlic and flat-leaf parsley butter
duck liver and morel mushroom pâté with toasted brioche and apple compôte

*Main Course (served with French beans, glazed carrots and creamed spinach) *
pan roasted duck breast with gratin potatoes and a griottine cherry sauce
lobster frites with dill Hollandaise (3.00 supplement) 
chargrilled fillet steak with crème fraîche and chive potato purée, chestnut mushrooms, bacon lardons and a red wine sauce

*Dessert*
warm chocolate fondant with vanilla ice cream
classic crème brûlée
fine layered apple tart with vanilla ice cream

I am sure it is awkwardly posh  

(no turkey you will notice)


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 10, 2012)

We're going to a Beefeater.
I was in a meeting when it was discussed, so I didn't get a say in it 



I think I'll have:

Mushrooms
Steak
Christmas pudding


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 10, 2012)

I am on maternity leave and my shit manager isn't bothering to keep in touch or return my emails. This does have the plus side of not getting invited to the Christmas do. I might complain about his lack of contact.....in January.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I am not sure if I will still be with my current employer (or invited) this year but they have 'nearly' decided on this menu:
> 
> *Starters*
> sliced, lightly seared raw yellowfin tuna with sauce vierge and black olives
> ...


 
Garlic prawns
Steak
Creme Brulee


----------



## Kanda (Oct 10, 2012)

Ours is at Soho House, no further details yet.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 10, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> I think I'll have:
> 
> Mushrooms
> Steak
> Christmas pudding


 
Mushrooms
Steak
Caramel apple crumble


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> I think I'll have:
> 
> Mushrooms
> Steak
> Christmas pudding


 
Do you know what the soup of the day is?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Do you know what the soup of the day is?


 
No, and this may effect my final choice.
But to me breaded mushrooms and Beefeater go together.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 10, 2012)

the votes aren't in... but I reckon it'll be a local pub


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2012)

@Badgers'
grilled tiger prawns with garlic and flat-leaf parsley
butterpan roasted duck breast with gratin potatoes and a griottine cherry saucewarm
chocolate fondant with vanilla ice cream

@Boatie's
Mushroom
Steak
Crumble


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2012)

we are still at the vague discussion stage - details still to be firmed up - probably a pub - usual issues about who has to sit next the world's most socially awkward man (the boss)


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 10, 2012)

Me76 said:


> I'm having:
> potted duck
> venison pie
> chocolate brownie
> ...


I'd go with...

potted duck
turkey
christmas pudding

then I'd move on to @Badgers do and have...

the ham and saucisson sec
duck
apple tart

the crawl to BoatieBird's do and squeeze in...

mushrooms
turkey
christmas pud

(lol at *a* chipolata )


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 10, 2012)

Function room at Legoland apparently, usually a pretty messy affair with free booze and food so will probably pop along.


----------



## fuck seals (Oct 11, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Function room at Legoland apparently, usually a pretty messy affair with free booze and food so will probably pop along.


Unlucky.  We had lkegland a cpl of years ago + it was dreadful.  So much so that our european vp abandoned it before the dessert course + took us all to the winkfield pub.  Much better time was had by all there.


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> No, and this may effect my final choice.
> But to me breaded mushrooms and Beefeater go together.



I'd love the chance to go somewhere like Beefeater.

I think a hugely expensive comedy night has been suggested.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 11, 2012)

fuck seals said:


> Unlucky. We had lkegland a cpl of years ago + it was dreadful. So much so that our european vp abandoned it before the dessert course + took us all to the winkfield pub. Much better time was had by all there.


 
I thought the same, having spent a day 'teambuilding' there a few years ago, but apparently the conference facilities have been done up and it's all snazzy now.

Either way I'll be too pissed to care


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I'd love the chance to go somewhere like Beefeater.



Yup, me too  

Beef, beer and banter


----------



## Voley (Oct 11, 2012)

Me76 said:


> There will also be singing on the stairs again!!


I love your employers. Their utter disdain for their workforce will get us through these austere times you know. We're all laughing at you together.


----------



## Geri (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know what we are doing this year - there are only 7 of us left, so probably just go out for a meal. There are things on the cards, but they may not happen until after Christmas.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2012)

Mmmm...
@ Badgers
Bayonne ham, saucisson sec, rillettes with baby gem salad and chargrilled pain de campagne
chargrilled fillet steak with crème fraîche and chive potato purée, chestnut mushrooms, bacon lardons and a red wine sauce
warm chocolate fondant with vanilla ice cream

@ Boatiebird
Mushrooms
Turkey
Apple Crumble


----------



## Voley (Oct 11, 2012)

I think we're getting off lightly this year -  there's a big official do that is mostly paid for by management but, if last years is anything to go by, will be shite. 'Jokey' awards and forced mirth, that sort of thing. However, our office (who are all very easy to get on with and like a drink) have formed a splinter group who will be going to a nice pub (The Turks fwiw, Bee, you know it I think) who have two menus - one traditional full Xmas dinner and one that's all steak, steak and ale pie or locally-caught fish and stuff. Should be good.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 11, 2012)

We're going to a brilliant real ale pub in the centre of Lancaster - The Sun Hotel, and having three courses from the Christmas Lunch/Dinner Menu.

I'm having
Celeriac, thyme & horseradish soup
Wild mushroom & brie wellington
Pudding to be decided on the day.

I don't usually look forward to these things but last year was great so this year should be good (when the dreadful people leave because they're driving home).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> We're going to a brilliant real ale pub in the centre of Lancaster - The Sun Hotel, and having three courses from the Christmas Lunch/Dinner Menu.


 
The dream format. 
A decent local boozer as an informal setting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> We're going to a brilliant real ale pub in the centre of Lancaster - The Sun Hotel, and having three courses from the Christmas Lunch/Dinner Menu.
> 
> I'm having
> Celeriac, thyme & horseradish soup
> ...


 
That's a nice menu 

I think I'd go for

Smoked Haddock
Turkey or Pork Belly
Banoffee Pie


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'd love the chance to go somewhere like Beefeater.
> 
> I think a hugely expensive comedy night has been suggested.


 
I suppose it does have plus points - it's cheap and you know what you're getting


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm organising this year's  

I'm thinking of making it an enormous game of Risk. With festive baubles, of course.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 11, 2012)

For the sixth year on the trot, I have declined the invitation to our work Christmas party.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 11, 2012)

We're flying 4,000 people into Amsterdam for a massive party. No idea what the food will be like, but last year Daft Punk played.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Oct 11, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> We're going to a brilliant real ale pub in the centre of Lancaster - The Sun Hotel, and having three courses from the Christmas Lunch/Dinner Menu.
> 
> I'm having
> Celeriac, thyme & horseradish soup
> ...


 
Great food there, they do wonderful cheese platters I often have during the day with a friend. Salmon and hams and all sorts on them and great bread.

The strawberry beer they have is awesome, it's nearly a fiver a pint, they warn you before you but it. But it is beautiful.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> We're flying 4,000 people into Amsterdam for a massive party. No idea what the food will be like, but last year Daft Punk played.


is this just made up?


----------



## cesare (Oct 11, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> We're flying 4,000 people into Amsterdam for a massive party. No idea what the food will be like, but last year Daft Punk played.


Is this a large financial institution?


----------



## artyfarty (Oct 11, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> We're going to a Beefeater.
> I was in a meeting when it was discussed, so I didn't get a say in it


Thank God the turkey is hand carved. Whilst you'r there ask them if there's another way to carve a turkey?


----------



## punchdrunkme (Oct 11, 2012)

artyfarty said:


> Thank God the turkey is hand carved. Whilst you'r there ask them if there's another way to carve a turkey?


 
Chainsaw


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 11, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> is this just made up?


Nope. The year before we had Hedkandi play. Assuming we keep getting bigger acts, I'm expecting Coldplay and Madonna to show up. 


cesare said:


> Is this a large financial institution?


Nope. Wouldn't party on the proceeds from fucking up peoples lives.


----------



## zenie (Oct 11, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> We're flying 4,000 people into Amsterdam for a massive party. No idea what the food will be like, but last year Daft Punk played.



Gis a job


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 11, 2012)

zenie said:


> Gis a job


What can you do?  I'd love to get you a job, I get a 2 grand bonus if you're hired.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 11, 2012)

I expect it will be exactly the same party we have had for the past four years, in the canteen at work, with a shit DJ, and shit food. This was what they served last year - the worlds smallest burgers:







But I shall attend anyway because, even though it is £8 a ticket, it's a _free bar_ all night and is usually quite a good laugh.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd rather pay for my own drinks -- or even have no drinks at all -- and be somewhere I want to be.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2012)

hiccup said:


> the worlds smallest burgers:


 
Blimey! You sure the buns were not too big?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 11, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> We're going to a brilliant real ale pub in the centre of Lancaster - The Sun Hotel, and having three courses from the Christmas Lunch/Dinner Menu.
> 
> I'm having
> Celeriac, thyme & horseradish soup
> ...


 
Sounds great 

I'll have:
Poached creamed smoked haddock 
Wild mushroom and Brie Wellington
Individual Banoffee Pie


----------



## crustychick (Oct 11, 2012)

I work remotely from home... so fuck all! Although if I'm lucky the boss will give me the wonga to go for a meal out with my fella like last year. It paid for my birthday meal out to my fav swanky vegetarian restaurant! awesomeness


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 11, 2012)

crustychick said:


> I work remotely from home... so fuck all! Although if I'm lucky the boss will give me the wonga to go for a meal out with my fella like last year. It paid for my birthday meal out to my fav swanky vegetarian restaurant! awesomeness


That sounds like the best idea so far


----------



## silverfish (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll actually be at work from mid december to January 24/7  there will be no fun and no booze, just how I like it.

No doubt there will be a shitty secret santa set up and a hats and party poppers christmas dinner. but it will be in Brazil so who gives a fuck


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 11, 2012)

we are going to the Sofitel Hotel at heatherow, and if its anything like last year, it will be pretty cool , free booze , food etc, but its still with work peeps


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2012)

See, I don't mind most of the people I work with. It's the 'enforced fun' aspect that isn't right. Hence me not really agreeing with the suggestion of an expensive comedy night. What's wrong with a local pub that does decent food.

Or a restaurant, probably, as there seems to be a lot of non-drinkers.

Everyone always moans, whatever is chosen, though, and the people willing to organise it drop off over the years.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2012)

Onket said:


> and the people willing to organise it drop off over the years.


 
How many have you done now?


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2012)

Zero.

You?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2012)

Onket said:


> Zero.
> 
> You?


 
Half a dozen or so. 
I suppose working in an events company makes it pretty easy.


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2012)

It would appear to be a thankless task, certainly here. I'll turn up, but not organise.

Another fucking thankless task is being asked what to get as a present for someone. They're all "Ooh, we'd like to get a present for so-and-so, cos he's done so much for us and he's a really great bloke. You know him quite well, what would he like?"

It wouldn't appear to make any difference what you suggest. It's never the right fucking thing. You'd think the gift was for _them_.

Clowns.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 11, 2012)

Onket said:


> It would appear to be a thankless task


----------



## krink (Oct 11, 2012)

i stopped doing xmas and all other team after work stuff a few years back when i realised I wasn't really keen on the people i work with. not nice but true.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 13, 2012)

not sure what current place will do this year.

Last place was *fun* not only did a "comedy" crimble card, but had a right old knees-up. Starting with pre-meal drinks, lavish lunch, followed by more drinks, usually ending up at a nightclub. The after meal drinks were unofficially "including spouses" - As I lived over 35miles from office I never lasted much beyond the first few after meal drinks (......as I had to drive home, and local poliss rather hot on driving under influence!) And the boss was most offended if you got your own wallet out.....

This format, apart from the meal being an evening one, was followed on a couple or three "awaydays" doing "research" with hotel included - the firm was interior designers, btw.......


----------



## Numbers (Oct 13, 2012)

We had a right good one last year, in the Landmark in Marylebone. No idea where it'll be this year yet, but whispers that it'll be in Marylebone again I hear


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

we don't get one.  originally, when we became an academy, our corporate sponsor said we would get an xmas party every year.  Well, one year we had a subsidised thing that we had to pay £20 for, but other than that, no.  Last year we didn't even get a free school dinner in the canteen with our tutor groups, which had previously cost them all of £2 per staff member.  Never mind, eh.


----------



## Onket (Oct 13, 2012)

We've never had anything free in the 5 years I've worked in the public sector.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 13, 2012)

It's going to be soon because one of the term is going on maternity leave in a few weeks.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 14, 2012)

we aren't having one


----------



## aqua (Oct 14, 2012)

Various teams at my place will be but my role atm isn't within a team, I report directly to my boss and work on my own, so I might take myself out for xmas lunch this year and just get monumentally shit faced on cocktails


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2012)

more discussion - one colleague 'doesn't like pubs'  so it's looking like it might be an Italian place on the Holloway Rd


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> more discussion - one colleague 'doesn't like pubs'  so it's looking like it might be an Italian place on the Holloway Rd


 
The minority ruin everyone's time as usual


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> more discussion - one colleague 'doesn't like pubs'  so it's looking like it might be an Italian place on the Holloway Rd


Doesn't like pubs  Wrong 'un


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2012)

fuck knows. i should probably start thinking about arranging it i guess. fuck knows i want to duck out this year though...


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 15, 2012)

Ours in Southend, the night before my mate gets married near where we live in North London. Will be trying to not drink much a the missus will be 8 months pregnant by then.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> more discussion - one colleague 'doesn't like pubs'  so it's looking like it might be an Italian place on the Holloway Rd


Amici?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Amici?


 no, I think it's called 500 Italian, or something similar


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> no, I think it's called 500 Italian, or something similar


Oh. That's up the archway end, meant to be very nice.

However, amici is lovely and I think they're struggling so you should go there instead.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> no, I think it's called 500 Italian, or something similar


 
Excellent reviews


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 19, 2012)

We haven't had a party in years - last time there was a big do there was a fair bit of trouble (i.e. fights, people telling management their true feelings, tits out, "fly's eyes" impressions, hanky panky, tears..)

Due to the low morale (and indeed morals) of staff at the moment, something along the same lines has been mooted for this year. (let's hope so )


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

Just had this email.. 

http://app.streamsend.com/s/1/Gj5F/JF9H5eZ/5swen


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Excellent reviews


another change - latest suggestion is The Coronet on Holloway Road
http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-coronet


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 21, 2012)

Seriously, go to amici. They have a calzone challenge.


----------



## renegadechicken (Oct 21, 2012)

For some reason my team have decided to have an evening 'dinner dance' at one of the local hotels instead of our usual late lunch and go home - so now it starts at 7.00pm for 7.30pm at a cost of £28.99 per head, and i am not going. I can think of nothing worse than spending one of my evenings in a hotel with a bunch of social workers and other saddoes whose idea of a good christmas time is to share a large dining room in a hotel eating, and i think i'm being honest here, second rate mass produced food and listening to a cack dj.

So no christmas work do for me


----------



## blairsh (Oct 21, 2012)

No boss or his wife this year so i have the beer tokens for the three of us, few rounds in the pub, bit of pool then home.

Easy.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 21, 2012)

We tend to have a massive blowout which is like some sort of nightmare vision of capitalism, cars handed out to recruitment consultants for billing the most in last year, haute cuisine, arty circus folk, smoke machines, buckets of coke in the bogs.

Ghastly stuff. Am giving serious thought to working nights to get out of it.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 29, 2012)

there is an xmas do organised where I work. For the third year in a row I have not been invited.......


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I am not sure if I will still be with my current employer (or invited) this year but they have 'nearly' decided on this menu:
> 
> *Starters*
> sliced, lightly seared raw yellowfin tuna with sauce vierge and black olives
> ...


 
Seems this is cancelled so I am free from The Dreaded Work Christmas Party 2012


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Seriously, go to amici. They have a calzone challenge.


 I used to have lunch there when I worked at Highbury Corner - I liked it - but never did the calzone challenge


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2012)

More details about the calzone challenge, please.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> More details about the calzone challenge, please.


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pizza.267336/page-33


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


>


 
Wow.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 2, 2012)

I've done it. :boss:


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> Wow.


 
There is an Urban outing to face the challenge on the 14th  



wtfftw said:


> I've done it. :boss:


 
Cleared it?


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2012)

14th Dec?

@editor


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

November 

@Onket


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> 14th Dec?
> 
> @editor


What?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 2, 2012)

Cleared.


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2012)

editor said:


> What?


 
What's the problem?

If you don't like the feature, turn it off.

@editor


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> November
> 
> @Onket


 
Of course. Forgot we were in November for a minute there!

@editor


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> What's the problem?
> 
> If you don't like the feature, turn it off.
> 
> @editor


You really are being this childish? Incredible. Grow up, ffs.


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2012)

Awww, poor (((((@editor)))))

When you do it, it's fine.

When I do it, it's childish?

Err, LOL.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Stop messing in my thread


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2012)

@Christmas


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 3, 2012)

No Christmas meal for me - it was supposed to be yesterday but redundancies were announced instead. I'd say hurrah but I still don't know if I'm affected.


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2012)

Just escaped mine at 9pm on the dot. Only had 6 pints, it was quite good fun but was about to get to the sort of alcohol level where things either get really funny or really fucking horrific. I reckon I've jumped ship at just the right time - I may have missed out on some hilarity but it's more likely I'll have missed out on some shame and degradation involving me. Now home with wine, cheese and no shameful hangover to wake up to.


----------



## Onket (Dec 14, 2012)

They announced one at work a few weeks back. Fair play to them, it's the first one since I started there 5 years ago.

I'm off on paternity leave though, so can't make it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2012)

i never go to work xmas does because there's only a few people at work i'd be at all interested in seeing out of work time, and i object to compulsory pretend fun.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 14, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> No Christmas meal for me - it was supposed to be yesterday but redundancies were announced instead. I'd say hurrah but I still don't know if I'm affected.


Ha.

I have our Christmas meal on Monday. It's at a very nice hotel, and will be me, my boss, my colleague his wife & small child, as our boss generously extended the invitation to our families. It's just me because I'm single and I didn't want to bring a random friend or my parents just so I wasn't on my own. I'm the only non-Korean.


----------



## extra dry (Dec 15, 2012)

A subway special if they are doing it this year and a nice ice cool coke


----------



## Looby (Dec 15, 2012)

We're going to a restaurant this year and not having the Xmas menu. 

It was organised by us not managers as we pay for our own. It's in the evening as well so no all day drinking marathons and vomiting hopefully. 

It's my first do with my new work colleagues and the last one as they're closing our lovely little office and moving  us to the big gloomy one. : (


----------



## Geri (Dec 15, 2012)

Ours was yesterday. It was OK, didn't drink as much as I thought I would, so no hangover.

We also had £46 back from the restaurant as we overpaid, so we can spend it on some drinks in the new year.


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2012)

I've just bailed on mine.  Its the Saturday before Christmas- will be a huge do (always is), but really, after a year this bonkers they want us to spend the Saturday before Christmas with colleagues?  Fuck that for a game of soldiers


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> I've just bailed on mine. Its the Saturday before Christmas- will be a huge do (always is), but really, after a year this bonkers they want us to spend the Saturday before Christmas with colleagues? Fuck that for a game of soldiers


Wish I could bail on mine 

I have a sneaking suspicion that I'm having part of my appraisal that day too.


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Wish I could bail on mine
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that I'm having part of my appraisal that day too.


at least it isn't the day after


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> at least it isn't the day after


I don't drink so it doesn't bother me that way.

One year I had an absolutely terrible appraisal and my boss spent two hours telling me how terrible I was at my job, how shit I was, how I was never going to improve, and THEN sat next to me at the Christmas meal as if nothing had happened


----------



## MBV (Dec 15, 2012)

I left earlyish from mine, just didn't want to get drunk enough to dance to shit music.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm having to miss the eating part of mine, due to a conflicting meeting. I'll be there for the heavy drinking though, and save myself £22


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I don't drink so it doesn't bother me that way.
> 
> One year I had an absolutely terrible appraisal and my boss spent two hours telling me how terrible I was at my job, how shit I was, how I was never going to improve, and THEN sat next to me at the Christmas meal as if nothing had happened



What did you want them to do? Carry on through the Christmas do aswell??!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2012)

Ours has been downgrated to a "rolling buffet" in the rest room at lunchtime. But we are getting goddie bags!!


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> What did you want them to do? Carry on through the Christmas do aswell??!!


No, I wanted them to not sit next to me when an hour previously, they'd had me in tears.


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> No, I wanted them to not sit next to me when an hour previously, they'd had me in tears.



You didn't want to swap seats with anyone?


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> You didn't want to swap seats with anyone?


Nobody else wanted to sit next to her either


----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Nobody else wanted to sit next to her either



Oh dear. Short straw, then.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> Oh dear. Short straw, then.


Such was her poor behaviour towards everyone but especially at appraisal time.


----------



## JimW (Dec 16, 2012)

Work on my own as am freelance but was going to be getting together with various other folk doing same/editing the things we work for etc tomorrow but it's been cancelled last minute


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm also freelance, but as I do the odd bit of work for a friend of mine he always invites me to his company's party, which was last Wednesday. I actually have no complaints about it at all tbh  except that I caught some unpleasant bug there which screwed me over for the rest of the week. Illness is the major risk these days from leaving the working-at-home dungeon.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 16, 2012)

I enjoyed ours. Not amazing or anything. Just some pretty nice food in a fairly nice pub, paid for, then onto another pub for some more drink.  I generally like the people I work with so it's not so bad.


----------



## articul8 (Dec 16, 2012)

yes mine was quite good - there's only 4 of us but we had fun with cheap mexican food and pitchers of Margheritas


----------



## moose (Dec 16, 2012)

I sensibly left ours at 11.30 on Thursday, just as the wide-spread drunkenness kicked in. My boss and one of my colleagues were having a competition to see who could eat cheesecake in the most provocative manner, and the head of our division showed up incredibly pissed during the first course and kept shouting 'Vulva!' at the top of his voice.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 17, 2012)

As a freelancer I have been invited to no less that six Christmas parties and managed to blag my way out of every single one of them.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 17, 2012)

Ours was done by 8pm AND my boss thanked us for our hard work and gave us a present each.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 18, 2012)

ooh a present..we will not be getting one of those. Mine is tonight and I meet the first person in my local in 15 minutes. I have a stonking hangover so it's been a struggle getting dressed. There shouldn't be any drama tonight. Going to Glee Club in Brum for comedy & food.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 18, 2012)

i went on mine today.
i am now drunk


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 19, 2012)

Despite a few vodkas my hangover headache would not piss off and the first comedian tonight was utter shite.The food was also a bit meh with overcooked potatoes and carrots. I passed on the opportunity to take the team I was with out on someones expense account..some guy took a shine to me and tried & tried but I was not in a drinking mood. Then some other fella wanted to give me a job saying he was a CEO..sent his assistant over to try and convince me...it was all a bit weird..

I won 2 free tickets to go back in Jan/Feb.


----------

